# The Kabal of the Golden Rose



## belgarion (Aug 24, 2010)

When I started playing DE I was caught by the fluff of the Obsidian Rose but I didn't like very much all those hard edge highlights so I decided to make my own color scheme for what I imagine being a group of elitarian Dark Eldar from the Obsidian Rose: the Kabal of the Golden Rose

Yesterday I was finally able to slap some paints on three test models:




























The scheme is based on greens and reds, yellows and purples. 

The plan is to paint the cloth areas in purple and the helm and main chest plates of the Incubus white. Should I do the same for the shoulder pads and paint them white?

I posted more pictures on my blog, here

C&C are very welcome!


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Great work so far, neat looking scheme. I would go easy on the red if you plan to put it on though, perhaps as a spot colour

Will be watching this one!


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Did you use the liquid gold range paint on these? Those are some bright golds! Goes well with the dark green with teal highlights.


----------



## belgarion (Aug 24, 2010)

@alasdair: thank you! the red is basically already there, the armour is of a more reddish gold in real life. I plan to put some red detail here and there, maybe on the Wyches hairs but I'm not sure at the moment. Also I will use a red wash/glaze to shade the skin so maybe i will stop there

@elmir: thank you too and yes, I used 3 golds from the Liquid Gold range for the armour plates: red, old and a mix of old and white


----------



## belgarion (Aug 24, 2010)

Tonight I painted the cloath areas, with purple!


















I used the following colors:











More details on the steps I followed on my blog, here

C&C are very welcome!


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Despite the fact that I deeply loathe Elves of every kind, these look great; the metals in particular are excellent. Kudos.


----------



## DanoNecrono (Apr 15, 2012)

Is the liquid gold range you speak of from Vallejo? Those are some of the brightest golds I've seen and I must say I like.


----------



## belgarion (Aug 24, 2010)

@Svartmetall thank you!

@DanoNecrono yes, I used three colors from the Vallejo Liquid Gold range: Red Gold, Old Gold and White Gold. Since I posted pictures of my models I got many questions about this paints so maybe I'll put a review of the range on my blog because this are really stunning metallic paints and I'll love to see them used more instead of the not soo cool GW golds


----------



## Zero Effect (Feb 15, 2011)

A very good start to another DE thread. Welcome fellow Dark Kin!

I will be watching this thread!


----------



## belgarion (Aug 24, 2010)

@Zero Effect thank you! I like your purple DE too 
And after seeing you Incubi I'm even more convinced that a white helm is the right way to go!


----------



## Zero Effect (Feb 15, 2011)

belgarion said:


> @Zero Effect thank you! I like your purple DE too
> And after seeing you Incubi I'm even more convinced that a white helm is the right way to go!


Thank you. 

Yeah the white helm is the way ahead.


----------



## belgarion (Aug 24, 2010)

Last night I started to work on the white, on the helm (the face mask not the entire helm) and the main chest plates and it's taking a very long time to do!

I started from a codex grey basecoat, thin layer over thin layer, then I will move over to fortress grey and then skull white.

How do you guys paint white ?


----------



## Zero Effect (Feb 15, 2011)

My way of painting white was on the old colour scheme

Adeptus battlegrey 
Fortress grey
Black wash for the recesses
Painted the eyes and then 
Several layers of skull white. (Thin it down for a smoother effect)

ZE


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

My white is as follows
P3 Frostbite
P3 Frostbite mixed with White
White
Wash down brown in the recesses.


----------



## belgarion (Aug 24, 2010)

Thank you for the feedback guys!

@Zero Effect I use a similar recipe, only with Codex Grey instead of Adeptus Battlegrey and a final hightlight with Vallejo Game Color White Primer. The White Primer is more, uhm, white than Skull White

@Lethiathan that's an interesting approch, gotta try it!


Tonight I completed the white areas (minus shading) and started work on the rest of the helm and on the horns:


----------



## belgarion (Aug 24, 2010)

A little update on the Incubus that I also used to test out my new photo setup since the last pics I posted where not that great I think ...










Since I posted about my Dark Eldar color scheme around the Internet I got many questions about the paints I used for the golden armour so I blogged about them here


----------



## belgarion (Aug 24, 2010)

I spent the last few days tring out a color scheme for the klaive (the big glaive like weapon used by the Incubi) and this if what I came up in the end (tested on plain paper):










The dark / light points of each sections are a bit too far away from each other but this piece of paper if way more bigger than a real klaive so on the real bit this would not be a problem


----------

